# Looking for part time teaching During October in Phuket



## toper3_jr (Jan 19, 2009)

I would like to stay in Phuket for Winter break(end of sept till end of Oct.) would like to find ANY part-time work available to me. I am from USA. I would be more than happy to forward either my restaurant resume(which I went to school for and worked in New York City) or my Teaching resume-which I have been doing here in Thailand.
Can anyone help???


----------

